# Are you cured?



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

I would like to know if some people here are cured of IBS-D or IBS-D after treating the SIBO.Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

I think that the teory of SIBO x IBS isnÂ´t correct.By now, nobody saids "IÂ´m cured" or "The treatment works for me".







I believed that would be the way to be cured of IBS, but now i donÂ´t anymore.


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just tested positive for SIBO using a hydrogen breath test. I have an appointment with my Dr. on Tuesday and hopefully antibiotics and special diet after that. I'll let you know the status as soon as things move along.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Jack.I will wait anxiously.What kind of IBS? IBS-D, IBS-C or both?What kind of antibiotics will you take?AndrÃ©


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

I am pretty much both, but I have been mostly D lately. When I take fiber before every meal I don't have C. Taking meds also caused me to have C, so I stick to fiber and a good diet as my only treatments. Haven't had bad C in about a year and a half.I'm going to be asking for rifaximin (1200mg for 7 days) but I'll see what my Dr. says on Tuesday.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Andre,Actually, there have been a lot of "cures" due to treating SIBO by taking Rifaximin, Neomycin, and the Vivonex Plus Diet. Make no mistake! If you have SIBO, the Cedars-Sinai Protocol will take care of it. With the exception of one-time "heralding events" like food poisoning, these "cures", unfortunately, are short-lived because people are not treating the condition which likely caused SIBO to begin with and continues to allow it to reoccur.For instance, I happened to suffer from a form of Diabetes Insipidus caused by CFS which has been leaving me chronically dehydrated for the past year and a half. Since the intestines need water to work properly, it's no wonder why SIBO would keep popping up. I'm only now starting to understand how to treat this underlying problem which really should have been dealt with in the first place before tackling the SIBO.I recommend that you get Mark Pimental's book "A new IBS Solution", and start following his diet right away.Think of the acronym IBS as to avoid "Indigestible Beans and Sugars".When you think of "Indigestible Beans", think of high-residue foods like kidney, garbanzo, pinto beans, lentils, peas, and soy. Also, let this remind you to avoid fiber in general like raw starchy foods, whole-grain breads, and fiber supplements like Metamucil.When you think of "Indigestible Sugars", think of Corn syrup(fructose), Mannitol, Sorbitol, Sucralose(Splenda), Lactose, and Lactulose.Lactose can be found in yogurt, milk, and cheese. Try getting Lactaid, Almond, or rice milk instead.My personal favorite was eating eggs, white bread, and egg noodles.Well, my breath test came back negative which I attribute mostly to the Neomycin. I still have other health concerns but at least I'm on the right track!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What if the SIBO occurs in IBS because ?"The most popular theory is that patients with irritable bowel syndrome have a subtle abnormality in the function of their intestinal muscles that allows SIBO to occur." http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page5.htm


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Ok Eric,But i didnÂ´t read anything like "I take some antibiotics and i am cured.IÂ´m not sure about the SIBOÂ´s teory.I posted this topic beacuse of this. And nobody saids "IÂ´m cured"


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I'm 1 day in now. I'm taking 1200mg of rifaximin for 10 days.So far no change. No D either, which I was expecting to get from the antibiotics.I'll let you know the status.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Jack.I wish you be cured as soon as possible.AndrÃ©


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks AndrÃ©.The 2nd day has passed. I felt alright in the morning but later in the day I had some D and felt crappy.This morning I also feel crappy but no D (yet).This is my first time on antibiotics since I've had IBS (2.5 years). Hopefully this will be worth it.


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

Day 3 passed. I felt bad yesterday morning, but I felt alright later in the day.I feel fine this morning also.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Congratulations Jack. I think the results of the treatment is gradual.Wish you be fine as soon as possible.


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for your support, AndrÃ©.Days 4 and 5 passed and I'm not too sure how things are going. I've felt alright, but I've also had some D. The brain fog is still there (this is caused by malabsorbtion problems, maybe due to SIBO). I also am IgA deficient, so I don't know how that plays into things. In a few days I will try the ultimate test and have a half shot of vodka and I'll see how it affects me. I tried it last year and I had D for about 12 hours.My IBS is very food specific. For the last few years I've eaten the same 4 or 5 foods every day. I can't tolerate any vegetables, most fruits, fats, sugars, oils, corn, alcohol, or most of the IBS "trigger" foods. If I stay away from these foods I am able to go to work and school whereas before I was unable to do so. Needless to say, this is an incredibly bland diet where I don't get much nutrition. I also can't get full off of the foods that I eat. In the past couple of months I've only eaten apples, bananas, turkey, tuna, and matzos (I'm not Jewish, but I go through a box or two of these a day).It seems that in the last 2 days matzos are bothering me. This is not uncommon, as I was able to eat vegetables in my first year of IBS but then I no longer could. Over time it seems that my tolerances of food have gotten much, much worse (can't eat certain types of apples, etc).I realize that eating high carb foods like matzos are bad for SIBO. I don't see how I can eat the simple carb diets recommended by Pimentel or Gottschall. Almost everything on the recommended list would cause me terrible D. The only way that I would be able to follow these diets would be to eat nothing but meat and apples and I don't think that would be possible to do. I already feel naucious every time I eat tuna because I've eaten it 2 or 3 times a day for the past couple of years (and no, I do not have metal problems). Most people don't want to eat tuna if they had it earlier in the week.I just hope that eating (complex) carbs aren't hurting my progress with getting rid of this. If this doesn't work I might have to try an elemental diet. I don't know how I will be able to handle this as I need energy for my day. I work full time and go to school full time and I don't know if the elemental diet would be sufficient. My doctor said that he would like try try more antibiotics if rifaximin doesn't work, but I'd have to wait until the end of July to start because it takes me 2 months to get a follow-up appointment with my doctor (which is bull****).


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Jack,After i read your last post, I agree with you that your IBS is very food specific.I think is too soon to realize the efects of the treatment. But iÂ´m not sure about this. IÂ´m hopeful about your cure.Keep in contact.Good luck!This is my story:IÂ´m 25 years old. IÂ´m brazilian.After a had my gallblader removed, i feel the symptoms of IBS-D.Incomplete evacuation, abdominal pain, diahrrea sometimes, lost of weight.I read about SIBO and i believe that this can be my problem. I read that a small flow of bile can propiciate the overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine.I will talk to my doctor about this next week. (June, 13 - the same day of Brazil soccer play).AndrÃ©


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I'm 7 days in and I don't notice much of a difference. I haven't been trying new foods, but I haven't had bad D. I feel very, very bloated.3 more days... We'll see how things go.


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

8 days in and I don't think it's working. I haven't had D, but I've had gas, bloating, frequent BMs, and the feeling of incomplete evacuation.I stopped taking my fiber and glutamine supplements before going on the antibiotcs to give the bacteria less food, so that could be the reason for myself feeling like this.I also think I'm getting some kind of cold (in addition to seasonal allergies) because I have a sore throat and I'm just feeling crappy overall. I wonder if the antibiotics are weakening my immune system. I almost never get colds.


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, 9 days in and I don't think it worked. Still feel crappy with all of the gut issues. I'll continue for the last day.It seems that my "cold" is going away. It was real bad last night but I'm feeling better this afternoon.I'm pretty sure that my doctor will be putting me on Flagyl to try a second round of antibiotics. Needless to say, I'm not too optimistic, especially considering the impact it will have on the rest of my body. I'd like to try a round of rifaximin and neomycin at the same time (as Pimental recommends when just one antibiotic doesnt work) but I know that my doctor wont prescribe it. I might end up trying Vivonex Plus (Pimental's third, and final option) to get rid of the bacteria. I don't mind enduring the actual treatment of Vivonex (which is supposed to suck), but it's really expensive and it's probably going to cost me about $1000 to try it... something that's not even guaranteed to work. I found a good thread on another forum about people discussing actual experiences with SIBO and Vivonex: http://forum.lowcarber.org/archive/index.php/t-146840.htmlThis would all be so much easier if I didn't need a prescription for medicine. I would be able to treat myself without having to wait months to haggle with doctors over new medicines to try. Doctors are more cluless than we are regarding the disease.Sorry that this thread is turning into somewhat of a blog for me. I normally do not even post too much on these forums but I figured that people would be interested in a day-by-day log of rifaximin treatment for SIBO. IMO, reading other people's experiences is one of the best ways to educate one's self on this disease.PS. Does anyone know the effect that rifaximin would have on parasites? I've been tested multiple times for them and came up negative, but I'm curious as to what the effect of rifaxmin would be on the bugs.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jack,I read your last posts and the other forum about Vivonex. I am reading a lot of things about IBS. In Brazil, we have few studies about IBS. I search about this in us and canada sites. I realize that are some tries of treatment of the cause of IBS: Actuating on neurotransmissors that make the intestine mobility enhance (these studies are in testing yet), combating the bacterias or other microrganisms (with antibiotics and/or probiotics).There are treatments for the consequences of the symptoms: medicines that avoid the mobility of intestine, colestiramine that combines with bile satls in some patients that have problems in production of bile...I concluded that the cause have to be fighted. So, I think the antibiotics and probiotics can solve our problems. I will talk to my doctor next week. Hopefull about your treatment. You will be cured. Good luck and sorry about my english (I have to improve it). I hope you understand,AndrÃ©


----------



## 18847 (Jun 13, 2006)

yes i am cured of ibs.without chemicals or surgery.very easy with the daily use of a enema bag and a 32 french colon tube starting with 1 gallon of warm well water with 2 ounces of coffee followed by 1 gallon of warm well water with 2 ounces of sea salt every other day for 2 months. every associated symptom gone forever.that was 22 months ago.how nice to be able to eat trigger foods again


----------



## 17040 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi, AndrÃ©!There is another brazilian guy in the area. We could exchange some information about IBS treatment in Brazil if you want.Regards, AndrÃ©


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Hi AndrÃ©,Good to find another brazilian in this forum.LetÂ´s talk by email in portuguese. Write me: undersea_hunter###hotmail.com Bom encontrar um outro brasileiro no fÃ³rum. Vamos conversar por email em portugÃªs. Me passa o seu email ou entÃ£o me escreve: undersea_hunter###hotmail.comRegards,AndrÃ©


----------



## 19767 (Mar 28, 2006)

How does one get enough calories to stay alive with fats and oils?"I am now down to 70 lbs and I am still taking SOME healthy oils. I need many more calories than I am getting in orde to keep from starving to death (98-100 lbs would be an ideal weight for me).


----------



## 20979 (Jun 20, 2006)

Jack's Colon:I have a suggestion before you spend $1000, try a $40 bottle of probiotic.Background info:They promote a healthy gut, by pumping in tons of good strong bacteria into your GI. This essentailly crowds out the bad bacteria in your gut. Since your immune system was incharge of doing that before it will now have a lot more time to go out and find more important jobs to tackle in your body.So use a product with a high CFU count, I use a product that has a guaranteed 12billion. Yogurt for reference has 1 million, so as good as it is for you it won't really help as much as one of these supplements.Always take the probiotic on a full stomach, most probiotics do not come in a time released capsule, so if you take it on an empty stomach the probiotic will be eaten up in your stomach acids.Don't be afraid to take 3+ per meal, these are natural and are found in your body anyway. If you feel a particularly bad day coming on boost it up to 4 or 8. Again you can't take to many.Keep it cold--probiotics contain live bacteria and will die if they arn't.Trial:I would suggest just giving a trial period of a week. Triple the dosage on the bottle to about 4-5 after a meal 2x a day, and see if you feel better at the end of the week. The first week of the use will be a cleansing and will get all the junk that is in your system out. So give it a chance you wont be sorry. And if you can don't use any other product with it. Not that is wont work with it, just that you won't be able to tell if it is the probiotic or another working.I am on a probiotic that Immunact makes, it has a 6 month guaranteed 12billion BFU and has boulardii in it, which is a powerhouse of good bacteria. I would suggest this one. 1-1.5 month supply for 39.99, and works far better than any I know.Well that's all I can think of for the moment, let me know if you have any other questions, concerns, or results of the trial-nathan


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I dont think its agood idea to recomend that quantity of probiotics to anybody.If I(I dont have IBS) or my daughter(who does) took that many I think we'd die from the pain and bloating!Dr Pimentel seems to say to avoid probiotics if you think SIBO is a possibility because you're just adding more bacteria to the gut.Perhaps start with small amounts eg 1 capsule per day and build up.Gilly


----------



## 20979 (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually every study has said that probiotics have NO adverse effect.You gut only has a limited amount of room for the bacteria to cling onto, if you take "too much," there will be no room and it will pass through.But taking a dose of thats size will help kill off all the other bad bacteria in your gut


----------



## 23695 (Nov 22, 2005)

ndaynes,Thanks for the suggestion. I've tried many probiotics in the past and none helped. Many different brands, many different doses (one was 50 billion and I was taking it 3 times a day), and much money spent.Probiotics didn't affect me positively or negatively.I've tried many treatments.Immodium â€“ Will usually make me feel better but will cause constipation.Gas-X â€“ Will help keep gas under control.Probiotics â€“ Tried many brands and they didnâ€™t seem to have much effect. Initially there was gas from the use but that went away over time.Calcium â€“ Tried taking calcium at daily intervals and tried taking smaller doses with food. It either had not enough of an effect or it caused constipation.Multivitamin â€“ Just about all of them cause general stomach discomfort. Freeda Vitamins (just vitamins with minimum daily values, no minerals) has the least negative effect.Amitryptilyne â€“ Caused constipation and made it hard to have BM.Antispasmodic (Nu-Lev, Pamine) â€“ Caused constipation and made it hard to have BM.Benefiber â€“ I generally take this with every meal. I have not noticed much of an effect (besides for minor excess gas) but I figured that I canâ€™t hurt too much.Glutamine â€“ This makes no difference normally, but when I started going to the gym I would get diarrhea. This solved the diarrhea problem associated with going to the gym.Rifaximin â€“ 1200mg for 10 days. Made no difference in symptoms during or after treatment.Zithromax - I was on this for 5 days for a sinus infection and it made no difference either positively or negatively.


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

I was on Xifaxan , 1200mg, for four months. I felt better in the first 3 days, then I got progressively better in the next 4 months. Off it now. Still have IBS but the symptoms are less often. Good luck.


----------



## 22904 (Aug 5, 2006)

Inactive Account


----------

